# FINAL merit list of FMDC for 100 seats.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

http://www.nts.org.pk/NTSWeb/FMDC_1Jan2012_Merit/FMDC_1Jan2012_Merit.pdf


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

I have uploaded the complete paper of NTS 2009 .This would give you an idea as FMDC is also an NTS paper.Here is the paper in following thread.

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ical-dental-college-entrance-exam-2012-a.html

I hope this would help you.#yes Inshallah


----------

